# Identify this light stick in Tomb Raider Movie?



## jlomein (Apr 22, 2006)

I recently watched this movie again and Angelina Jolie uses an amber coloured light stick at one point. Does anyone know what make and model it is?


----------



## Sanny (Apr 22, 2006)

Probably these:

http://www.extremeglow.com/Merchant...=PROD&Product_Code=6HO5&Category_Code=CYALUME


----------



## RigMedic (Apr 22, 2006)

.


----------



## dlrflyer (Apr 23, 2006)

I was going to ask that question at some point. I originally thought it was a fluorescent like a Bayco, but now.........it may be some sort of cyalume lantern thingy. The outside was triangular with some type of end caps. I'm just not sure what it was.


----------



## jlomein (Apr 24, 2006)

I should have said that in the original post. The device is triangular in shape, and has some type of black end caps on them.

It almost appears as if it is three chemical lightsticks bundled in a triangular shape, and held together with plastic end caps.


----------



## jtice (Apr 24, 2006)

Those are chemical sticks,

there are 3 taped together, thats why you are seeing that triangle shape.
The "end caps" are just black tape.
There is one shot, where you can see her crack them to ativate them.

The looks to be 12 to 14 inches, and they are probably the short burn, intense versions.

~John


----------



## scott.cr (Apr 24, 2006)

After seeing Tomb Raider I made my own version of that light haha. (At the time I was working as a balloon and lightstick vendor at the local fairs and such.) Back then I used an eight-inch high intensity Cyalume light stick, but IIRC that product has been discontinued. They may have also discontinued the infrared versions too, BUT, there are tons of non-Cyalume brand light sticks available now and they come in all variety of intensities and colors.

Heck, you could probably get a red, yellow and blue one, tape them together and spin it on a motor to get "pure white" light. ;-)


----------



## picard (Apr 24, 2006)

wouldn't it be better if she used white stick? orange color doesn't give much color fidelity at night for human eyes. Am I right?


----------



## Topper (Apr 24, 2006)

She looks pretty hot under amber light.
Topper


----------



## picard (Apr 25, 2006)

she looks hot under any light. she still look hot in the dark too.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 25, 2006)

"She looks hot?"—:thinking:


----------



## chevrofreak (Apr 25, 2006)

CHC said:


> "She looks hot?"—:thinking:


 
i do hope this is some form of joke


----------



## CLHC (Apr 28, 2006)

Didn't she kiss her brother lips-to-lips while the cameras were rolling during the Academy Awards some years ago while they both got out of the limo? Hugging and kissing they both were! They even asked here who the "handsome man" was, and her response was "my brother." :huh:


----------



## chevrofreak (Apr 28, 2006)

meh, she's still one of the sexiest women alive


----------



## zulu45 (May 9, 2006)

*There's a light stick in that picture?  *


----------

